

Show HN: The polleverywhere.com job post annoyed me so I made a poll. - andymoe
http://www.polleverywhere.com/multiple_choice_polls/PeAxAabbFFyoB2k/web

======
andymoe
This one: [http://www.polleverywhere.com/jobs#native-app-
developer](http://www.polleverywhere.com/jobs#native-app-developer)

------
yonosoytu
You can open them another one: it’s “Xcode”, not “XCode”.

------
Galanwe
From their job post, these guys really look like over confident 20-something
hipsters...

------
andymoe
Heh, they updated the post. Good show :)

